# Promotion!!!



## masonic1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I would like to announce that I got a call back from my job to be interviewed for a supervisor position and it's a nice step up for me. Pray for me brothers, this is a great thing for my wife and 4 children as well!! I will keep you guys updated on the verdict once they tell me on Monday.


Charles Anderson Lodge No. 1314


----------



## devlin (Jul 26, 2013)

Prayers are with you brother!  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 27, 2013)

Good luck brother, I hope you get it.


Senior Steward - Granbury #392
Junior Deacon - Glen Rose # 525


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 27, 2013)

Good Luck!


----------



## tantbrandon (Jul 27, 2013)

Luck! Luck! Luck!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## masonic1 (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok brothers I had my interview yesterday and it went well so all prayers are definitely needed now to see this thing all the way through. I was told that they will be letting all the applicants who applied for this position know the verdict by Wednesday or Thursday whether they got it or not, so its right around the corner and I will keep you guys posted about it. 


Charles Anderson Lodge No. 1314


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## DJGurkins (Jul 31, 2013)

Best to you Brother. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## masonic1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok brothers hopefully they tell me that I got the job today but if they don't it will definitely be tomorrow. I'm anticipating this moment so bad I have a slight bit of nervousness right now cause this could mean the completion of the first part of my 5 year plan which means I will be right on schedule. So I will be praying again before I leave for work today and I will be taking a super positive spirit and energy with me. It may sound crazy but I feel like for every step a mason brother takes in a positive direction, all masons progress from it as well so I need all of you guys o put that positive light in the air for me today and help your brother being home another win for all of our brothers! 


Charles Anderson Lodge No. 1314


----------



## masonic1 (Aug 8, 2013)

I got the job fellas!!!!! I am now a supervisor!!!! Thanks for all the positive energy!!!!


----------



## JTM (Aug 8, 2013)

awesome.  congratulations!


----------



## DJGurkins (Aug 9, 2013)

Well done

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Mac (Aug 9, 2013)

Congrats, brother!


----------



## Flatworlder (Sep 1, 2013)

May your employment be long term, so hard now a days..


Freemason Connect HD


----------

